# HELP!!  I used my USB to Install XP..now I can't boot XP without the USB Stick



## jayland28 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi everyone...I reinstalled XP on a PC (IBM Thinkpad R-40) with no CD-ROM.  So I booted from a USP Stick which had the XP installation on it.

Well everything worked fine, I got XP loaded on the Laptop.  BUT my problem is NOW I have to have to BOOT from the USB to get WINDOWS XP to load.

This is how I get XP to load.

1) I put the USB stick in
2) Boot from USB.. cause the Crive says Data Error
3) When I boot from the USB Stick.. the menu it loads is below...

[Boot Loader]
Timeout=30
Default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(1)partition(1)\WINDOWS
[Operating Systems]
C:\$WIN_NT$.~BT\BOOTSECT.DAT = "1st, text mode setup (Boot from flash again after finished)"

multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(1)partition(1)\WINDOWS="2nd, GUI mode setup, continue setup + 1st start of Windows" /fastdetect

C:\ = "---> DEBUG, in case of HAL.DLL or NTOSKRNL.EXE not found errors <---"
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(1)partition(2)\WINDOWS="Debug boot rDisk 1 partition 2" /fastdetect
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(1)partition(3)\WINDOWS="Debug boot rDisk 1 partition 3" /fastdetect
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(1)partition(4)\WINDOWS="Debug boot rDisk 1 partition 4" /fastdetect
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(2)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Debug boot rDisk 2 partition 1" /fastdetect
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(2)partition(2)\WINDOWS="Debug boot rDisk 2 partition 2" /fastdetect
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(2)partition(3)\WINDOWS="Debug boot rDisk 2 partition 3" /fastdetect
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(2)partition(4)\WINDOWS="Debug boot rDisk 2 partition 4" /fastdetect


I select the second to get windows to load...
"multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(1)partition(1)\WINDOWS="2nd, GUI mode setup, continue setup + 1st start of Windows" /fastdetect"

HELP how can I get my XP to load on it own with out the USB Stick.


----------



## InfectionZero (Aug 25, 2010)

So does it matter what USB stick you put in? Seems a little odd in the first place but if you were to put in just any thumbdrive would it work? Or does it specifically need the one it was installed with?


----------



## jayland28 (Aug 25, 2010)

*Hi*

Thye boot files are on the USB... not sure why they loaded on there.  So when I want to log on to XP.. I have to boot from the USB and either select the OS Installation file or BOOT to OS..


----------



## InfectionZero (Aug 26, 2010)

jayland28 said:


> Thye boot files are on the USB... not sure why they loaded on there.  So when I want to log on to XP.. I have to boot from the USB and either select the OS Installation file or BOOT to OS..



You may need to reinstall again to load the boot files onto the C: drive. Be mindful of where the install is going.


----------



## paulcheung (Aug 27, 2010)

have you make the c partition active?


----------

